# ******** With Paychecks (Northern Texas)



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone going out to ******** with Paychecks in St. Jo Texas March 16th and 17th? Went to the first one they had back in October. Pretty good time, and this one will probably be twice as big.



www.redneckswithpaychecks.com


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Link wont load for me but ******** with paychecks???? I thought thats what this forum was full of


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmmm, link worked fine for me. Yeah, I know what you mean. Judging by some of the stuff out there last time, some people on here would have a little competition.


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

cant go this year...but after checking out the website im probably gonna look into driving the 4 1/2 hrs next year to be there...as long as its worth it


----------

